# Galego: cuspir a barlovento - escupir contra del viento



## girlmeinteil

I am trying to translate this Galician expression. I doubt it exists in Spanish even but if it does, it would be more or less something like: escupir en contra del viento

It's a very visual expression that makes reference to the fact that all bad things you do to others will also affecft you negatively sooner or later.

I like the Galician expression because it is rude but effective, if you spit Noth when there is South wind the spit will smach your face directly

Any ideas about how to translate it so the expression doesn't lose the rudeness and effectiveness?

Thanks


----------



## InterpreterALE

¿Estás buscando una traducción al inglés de la frase?


----------



## girlmeinteil

sí, la traducción al inglés


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*To spit to windward.*


----------



## InterpreterALE

*Spit to the sky* (escupir al cielo).


----------



## bswss

Actually...neither of those suggestions seem correct to me. The phrase I have heard (and used) most often is "to spit into the wind" as in "I feel like I'm spitting into the wind (by) filling out all this paperwork!", meaning it is worthless, a waste of time, and unproductive.

Another option (depending on what you want to say) would be "to spit into the sky" but that has more of a connotation of doing something that will be troublesome to you later (since gravity will bring the spit back into your face), an example being putting on your shoes before you put on your socks. Technically, "spitting into the wind" means this too, but I mostly use it as I previously described.

"To spit to windward" or "to spit to the sky" might be grammatically correct, but not common usage, at least not in American English. I have never heard either phrase used.

Espero que ayude


----------

